# Quite A Cool Vape Video



## Tyler (5/5/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

Good video, doesn't betray Vaping as this unknown bad horror.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyler (5/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Good video, doesn't betray Vaping as this unknown bad horror.



Agreed! Its just a matter of time before the majority see's the light (and the vape clouds  )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Tyler said:


> Agreed! Its just a matter of time before the majority see's the light (and the vape clouds  )


Was just about to say, pretty hard to see a light if there's so may clouds around!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Was just about to say, pretty hard to see a light if there's so may clouds around!



 GRAPGAT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/5/14)

awesome video!  sheez why don't we have that many vape shops here in SA and how the heck do they blow out such big clouds from a single drag!!!


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> awesome video!  sheez why don't we have that many vape shops here in SA and how the heck do they blow out such big clouds from a single drag!!!


Sub-ohm and higher VG mixes would do that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

